# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  A consideration on Europe latitude, also compared to the world

## julia90

Europe's latitude is:

71,11 North ( Knivskjellodden, norway) to 34,48 (Gavdos, crete, Greece)

this is continental europe..

which is 38 degrees of difernce

europe goes above the polar circle
as well as above the meteorogial Polar front that begins at 60

in europe passes the parallel 45 ..the famous parallel that divides the world on lands nearer the poles than the equator

and this parallel roughly divides europe in to two equal halves

in europe passes to the meteorogical Horse Latitudes that begin at parallel 38

----------


## julia90

europe is latitudinally comparable with Usa and Canada.. that is why it was heavely colonized by us

as well as with chile, argentina

new Zealand too

----------

